
Amazon's Web of Businesses Shows Just How Large Its Ambitions Are - elsewhen
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/leticiamiranda/these-are-all-the-businesses-you-never-knew-were-owned-by
======
RyanAF7
This is what fraud looks like.

Amazon has had a total Net Income of ~$20B from 2006-2018; half of that was
from 2018. (Walmart's Net Income over the same period was $183B.)The value of
Amazon's acquisitions is 10x > than the usable Net Income of Amazon's
operations.

How are they able to purchase that many companies and technologies; while also
having a founder who has leveraged his personal worth based on Amazon's
success to create Bezos Expeditions and all of it's businesses?

[https://www.visualcapitalist.com/jeff-bezos-empire-
chart/](https://www.visualcapitalist.com/jeff-bezos-empire-chart/)

Walmart's 2006 - 2018 Stock Price saw 140% increase (~$45 to ~$110) Amazon's
2006 - 2018 Stock Price saw a 3000% increase (~$65 to ~$1950)

There is ZERO regulation of how institutional investors can evaluate the
future value of investments such as stocks which are completely subjective
unlike other assets.

Amazon's future value is based on future net income which is representative of
the possible return; either in dividends or capital gains. This value is
predicted by "analysts" on Wall Street and led to massive buys pushing
Amazon's stock price sky high.

The institutional demand for Amazon stock, created by fake predictions of
future value, allowed Amazon to sell their Treasury stock at these "legal"
prices. Which is what fueled their purchase of a HUGE array of upcoming
technologies and companies.

Amazon is not in the tech business, they are in the stock business. The empire
business.

Jeff Bezos was a VP on Wall Street before he started his company and created
his tech persona. His maternal grandfather, L.P. Gise, was a Director at the
Atomic Energy Commission and was well aware of ARPAnet.

Amazon, through Bezos' Wall Street connections, has been criminally inflating
the stock price of Amazon since it's inception as a means of purchasing
technologies and companies that could subvert the existing financial makeup
and control of Wall Street while making themselves fabulously rich.

When asked about the discrepancies of their Net Income and booked Revenue,
Enron CEO Jeff Skilling would often say, "You just don't get it."

Jeff Bezos was on Wall Street during Enron's parabolic ascension and would
have been well aware of how they did what they did and why. The assets under
Amazon's umbrella are structured in a very similar way as what Enron's CFO,
Andy Fastow, was originally doing. Instead of hiding unrecognized revenue,
Amazon simply leverages the "future value" of acquisitions to further fuel
Amazon's stock price. Which is the goal of Enron's machinations.

At the same time, Mackenzie Bezos just walked away with a huge chunk of
Amazon's stock for which she doesn't have to report the sale of to the SEC,
FINRA, or any federal agency, because she isn't beholden to SOX reporting
requirements. Unlike Jeff.

This is the biggest fraud and story of the past 2 centuries. And it's killing
the US economy.

